# How many foals are u expecting???



## MindyLee (Mar 15, 2009)

*How many of you are expecting 2009 foals this spring/summer & how many???




*

I'm expecting 2 this year which the 1st one should be hitting the ground anyday now. Both are going to be from my double bred King Supreme son Sentra _(my 1st foals from him)_ and I cant wait!!!

*How about you???*


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 15, 2009)

We've had one so far, a little Filly






We are waiting on 6 more. Four of them are due end of this month beginning of April.

Other two in July


----------



## Leeana (Mar 15, 2009)

We are expecting three foals this year, first is due late this month early next month i believe if she took first breeding.

Benita and Sequel pics from yesterday...

I will have my marestare cam up ANY day now as soon as i tweak some things on my computer..

Sharrways Replica's Sequel R in foal to Grahams Little King Lee. A mare i bought from Getitia back in December.






Wa-Full Benita amhr/aspc in foal to Narko for May 09' - Big as a house already (pic from yesterday)






On The Rise Farm Silver Angel A/R in foal to an outside stallion for early spril 09' - going to be a TINY baby


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 15, 2009)

We're expecting 4 foals this spring sired by our black near leopard splash appaloosa stallion.. Have one mare with a decent udder, give her a couple more weeks though..


----------



## Connie P (Mar 15, 2009)

We are expecting two foals!


----------



## Reble (Mar 15, 2009)

2 here and no keepers this year


----------



## Sunrise Valley (Mar 15, 2009)

We are expecting three here at the farm. One is here, another within the next couple of weeks, another in June.

We also "created" a foal at Hidden Hollow farm. I love her stallion Reagan, and I chose one of her lovely mares to have bred to him. The foal is due in April!

Lisa


----------



## Mona (Mar 15, 2009)

I am expecting 6 foals this year. 3 are sired by my 31.5" buckskin BTU son, 1 by a 33" red dun BTU grandson, and the last is from a mare I bought in foal, and that foal is sired by a Mickey Mouse son. All are due in April and May.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Mar 15, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]We're expecting another twenty-two foals.... and we presently have four on the ground. We lost two already to twisted cords. One of them was three months out from foaling and the other was two weeks. That was EXTREMELY disapointing....[/SIZE]_


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2009)

We have one on the ground so far (buckskin pinto colt out of Mountain Highs AMayZing) and we are expecting seven more.



One is sired by our leopard appy CCMF Spotted Illusion, and that one will likely be next to arrive. The rest, including the first one already born, are sired by Windy Woods Speckled Ice, a stallion we leased last year who is a cremello homozygous pinto dun. Here's a pic of the one already here, at one day old.


----------



## minie812 (Mar 15, 2009)

We are expecting five foals from our Homozygous stallion Fiesta and one from our Buckeroo G-son. One is due any day now with two more due within a month. Then a good break and three due in late May early June. I suspect most of them will be on the small side as Fiesta tends to downsize his foals and I PLAN on all of them to be for sale this year


----------



## nootka (Mar 15, 2009)

Two, both of which arrived in February. They are the last foals I will breed anytime soon, and probably ever.

Both were healthy, beautiful fillies. Can't ask for much more than that!

Liz


----------



## barnbum (Mar 15, 2009)

We have had two foals every other year... and this is a foal year.



We're at 301 and 281 days... no udder development yet. The cameras are up and I watch the mares in the evening between the 5 and 9 PM barn runs, just to be familiar with their normal routine. They'll be on all night soon.


----------



## horsehug (Mar 15, 2009)

We have 5 mares in foal this year.

One is bred to our little Champagne Buckeroo boy.

Three are in foal to our leopard CCMF Carousel Calypso.

And one is in foal to our little tried and true 21 year old pinto, Tiny Acres Rambo.

Of the 5, three have a chance at being champagne, 3 have a chance at being appy, and one has a chance at being pinto.

Susan O.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 15, 2009)

We are expecting 5 -

3 from our Smutty Buckskin stallion "Triple Ks Boogie Bow Tie"

1 from our Black homozygous for tobiano stallion "Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm Smokin' " (Who we

sold last year after breeding to 1 of our mares) This will be his first foal

1 mare we bought in foal bred to "Samis Lil Moon Man" a creamello top ten driving horse

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1 mare is due end March, 2 in April, 2 in June

healthy foals and mares are our #1 hope (of course have some dreams after that )

wishing everyone a healthy foaling season


----------



## Orkie (Mar 15, 2009)

We are expecting 3 foals here this year. Two are sired by Bepettons Sirs Majestic, a CC Call Me Sir son and the other one is by my Century Farms stallion, Century Farms Sparksafire.


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2009)

We've had one filly so far, a little buckskin sired by Destiny, our National Champion (halter) / Res. National Grand Champion (driving) / Halter Hall of Fame stallion:




[SIZE=18pt]x[/SIZE]




[SIZE=18pt]=[/SIZE]








And still to come, we expect one more by Destiny (out of "Double") and one by DunIT, AMHR National Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion (out of "Maddie"). If these girls are open to requests, I wouldn't mind two more buckskin fillies...




[SIZE=18pt]x[/SIZE]









[SIZE=18pt]x[/SIZE]


----------



## Charley (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks like we will be having one foal. The little neighbor girl opened a gate last summer and let our stallion in with the rest of the horses. Just hope the wee one arrives safe and sound. Thank goodness we only have one mare. I will be traveling to Virginia when she is due. This will drive me crazy not being able to bring them back with me....it is hard to have horses that I can't be with every day, but a foal will make it even harder.


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 15, 2009)

We are looking for 3 this year. Down a lot from other years. Just decided to breed a select few this year and let the rest alone.


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2009)

OMG, Mary Lou!! That horse is STUNNING!!!






I hope you will share pics of the foal when it is born! Won't it be cool if it is a winner like Daddy when it grows up?


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 15, 2009)

One eagerly anticipated little one, expected (May 3rd is the 330 day mark...so anytime between April 3rd and May 3rd or later).


----------



## Genie (Mar 15, 2009)

I am pretty sure 3 foals but all are going to be a big worry.

We sold our experienced mares and are having three foals from maidens.

Our numbers are way down due to Doctors orders, but I just couldn't stop completely


----------



## MyBarakah (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi!

I'm expecting 2 foals this year (they will also not be keepers, have to cut back). But very ansious to see what they are. One is out of a gorgeous bay mare and the other out of a great show producing silver bay mare and the stallion is a nice black & white stallion. So very ansious to see, especially for color!! But they are due the first of April and the middle of May.


----------



## kaykay (Mar 15, 2009)

We are expecting 4-5 foals this year. Our live cam should be up in the next couple days as I have one bagging up now. We have one foal coming by Feature and Im so excited I can hardly stand it


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 15, 2009)

Mary Lou WOW



Beautiful I can not wait for that foal!

None here this year at this moment not planning any for 2010 either so I will have to live thru everyone else this year.

We did have one last year a late foal born the week before Thanksgiving so he does kinda help with the baby fix

This is Clark Kent a palomino appy not sure yet if he is a snow cap or near leopard(his blanket seems to go close to his withers but I think I see some spots in there as well- 4 white socks 2 blue eyes he will be gelded in the next couple of months I need to get some new pics but he is like a wooly mammoth we are hoping to get him clipped in April


----------



## Darkstar (Mar 15, 2009)

We're hoping for 11 by our Orion son, Brewers Orion Image, but it will probably be just 9 as 2 of our mares foaled pretty late last year. Then 2 more by our 27.5" stallion Darkstars Myster Spectacular. I'm very nervous about these 2 foals as we have never bred such small mares before. Both mares are experienced but it still makes me nervous.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 15, 2009)

I already lost one foal that was born early.

We have two mares bred to Arions Destinys Magic Trick our Double Destiny Son. One is a chestnut appy and the other is a bay pinto.

We have four mares bred to Maple Hollows Sir Spot our 28.5" stallion. Two are black and white mares one is a solid red roan with a wide blaze on her face and another is our palomino driving mare.

We also have at least ten (I think



) bred to COH Echo Express our Buck Echo son. This is all between my parents horses and mine so I dont know the exact number for Echo since he got the majority of the mares.

I also bought a black and white mare bred to Creekside Pharaohs Phlash Dance.


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 15, 2009)

Simple answer? 0.

My broodmare that was purchased in foal to a _Bond Snippet_ and _Rowdy_ Grandson! Nice pedigree huh?? She was recently palpated and came up open.

So planning on 2 for 2010.


----------



## trickhorses (Mar 16, 2009)

I am expecting 4 mini babies this year. They are:

Tovero x cremello due March

Palomino pinto x sorrel pinto due July

Leopard x Leopard due in August

Frame overo x pinto due in September

My gypsy vanner mare is also due to foal in June.


----------



## Doobie (Mar 16, 2009)

Hoping for 5 here

2 from my silver black framed overo 28" stud

2 from my palomino pinto 32" stud (his first breeding)

1 a sheltand I have purchased bred

of the 4 minis ~ 1 looks like she is about to blow! lol

2 look like there getting bigger and 1 Im not sure she caught...

I love the outcome, hate the wait!


----------



## afoulk (Mar 16, 2009)

I have one filly on the ground and four more mares to foal. I have one under camera now as she is due anytime, one due in mid april and the last two will go later in the year. The four mares I have left to foal are all bred to Grahams Classic Entertainer and are double registered ASPC/AMHR. Do not plan to keep any babies.

Arlene


----------



## joyenes (Mar 16, 2009)

We are expecting 3 foals here this year.

The first will be by JNR's Medicine Man x Cidar Mills Flash Dance She is due April 5th









The second foal will be by Flying A's Chiantis Celebration x Cozy Corners Silver and Lace she is due April 7th









Our third foal will be by AngelRidge BuckSpotted(a White Cloud son) x Pleasant Views Savage Mist( a daughter of our JNR's Medicine Man) She is due May 5th









Should have a lot of colored foals, I hope


----------



## Windhaven (Mar 16, 2009)

I am expecting 4 foals this year.

3 in April with one getting ready right now.

Sorrel sabino x Black pinto

Sorrel sabino x Sorrel appy

Sorrel sabino x Sorrel pinto

1 in June.

Sorrel sabino x Solid bay

Very excited about this years, first foal crop for my stallion. Hoping for some color.


----------



## icspots (Mar 16, 2009)

We have 14 mares exposed for May and June babies (I got really tired of trying to keep them all warm and DRY last year with snow still coming in May!)

Black Homozygous Tobiano x Sorrel Tobiano

Black Homozygous Tobiano x Chestnut Tobiano

Bay Homozygous Tobiano x Black Tobiano

Black Tobiano x Sorrel Tobiano (carries silver)

Black Tobiano x Sorrel Tobiano (also carries silver)

Black Tobiano x Silver Tobiano

Black Tobiano x Silver Tobiano

Black Tobiano x Black Tobiano w/blue eyes

Black Tobiano x Black Tobiano w/one blue eye

Black Tobiano x Gruella Tobiano

Black Tobiano x Bay

Black Tobaino x Black w/socks

Black Tobiano x Black w/blue eyes

Black Tobiano x Grey

As you can see we used the youngin' pretty heavily this year, won't get 100% color like in the past, but I'm totally in love with his babies.....NOW if we can only get a few GIRLS this time...


----------



## vvf (Mar 16, 2009)

We are expecting 6 here, starting the end of April.

1 from our black B stallion, Cowboy

1 from our palomino Overoloosa stallion, Phantom

3 from our our Pharaoh son, Creeksides Pharaohs Prophet

1 from our old boy, Jet Stream


----------



## Southern_Heart (Mar 16, 2009)

Just one here and he was born Feb 3rd. I am thinking of selling out and just keeping a nice one to show.

Joyce


----------



## ShaunaL (Mar 16, 2009)

We had one angel colt and have 2 more due in April/May

Our Wittmack's Mickey Mouse daughter, Deiles TidBit, is bred to a nice little Buck Echo son that I just love










Our newest addition, who arrived in the midst of all the drama with Soldier

Buck On's Bad Girl (grulla BOB daughter) is bred to Reserve World Champion 28" and Under Little Kings Buckeroo Cavalier (Buckeroo son)








(Old pic of her, need to get some new ones now that things are back to normal here)











I am so excited!


----------



## SHANA (Mar 16, 2009)

I am expecting 10 mini foals here if all goes well.

These 6 mares are in foal to Goat Hills One For The Books, an AMHA/AMHR 33" grey pinto stallion I use to own:

Sharptails Peanut Butter(33.5" A/R chestnut appaloosa)

Minni Spark Black Blinker No5(35" AMHR black)

Cherokee Stables Ohso Dandy(36.5" AMHR black)

Benviews Special Dawn(34" AMHR chestnut)

Benview Christina(34" AMHR red bay)

Leaning Pines Harlequin Romance(33.75" AMHR chestnut)

These 2 mares are in foal to Cross Country New Kid In Town, my silver dapple 31" A/R stallion:

Risquefishers Winter Sky(30.75" AMHR bay roan appaloosa)

Unquestionably Cute Jypsy Rose SPH(29" A/R chestnut pinto)

Then I bought two mares in foal:

Westwinds BTU Crown Prince Dun Blest + Lucky K Here For The Party

(This stallion(dun) use to be owned by Mona on the forum and I bought the mare from Saber on the forum. The mare is black)

Mini-Go-Rounds El Falabella Tigre + FDC's Moongirl Shania

(Traded a mini mare I had for this mare who is a beautiful bay, the stallion is a appaloosa)

Most are due in April but do have some due later in the summer. I have a maiden mare in the barn that I am watching, not much udder though yet so may be awhile yet.

PICTURES OF STALLIONS AND MARES CAN BE SEEN ON MY WEBSITE IN FOAL SECTION. TO MANY TO POST HERE.


----------



## ontherisefarm (Mar 16, 2009)

We are expecting 3 foals by LM HAWKS GRAND STAND who we no longer own. I am pretty excited about these babies and fillies I plan to keep and if the gold melody boy mare has a colt I will probably keep that one too. It just all depends on what goes on. Circumstances always change...


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 16, 2009)

I have two preggy mares due in April & May, and another mare I sold preggy coming back to foal out. My two are due in April & May, and the other mare is due in May/June. All are in foal by CCMF Legacy's Color Maker a fewspot appaloosa, so crossing my fingers for spots!



I'm getting excited, the first mare hits 300 days next Monday!

You can see photos of them on my website on the foals page.


----------



## fancyappy (Mar 16, 2009)

We are expecting 2 foals. One any day now, one the end of April.We are excited but very, very nervous. ..we are new at this Just praying all goes well.


----------



## BM Miniatures (Mar 17, 2009)

4 for us this year! First one coming in August, last one is due Jan.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 17, 2009)

We have 8 foals coming - first one due end of April. Last one due end of July. I get soooo jealous seeing all the southern babies being born now




but I like them to arrive and be able to go out on the grass right away and that just is not doable in Ontario at this time of year.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Mar 17, 2009)

Six for us. Two by our Rowdy grandson and four by our Buckeroo grandson! First mare is bagging and under the cameras now!

Lucy


----------



## Equuisize (Mar 17, 2009)

We're pretty sure we're only having one this year from Zee and Zoe,

near the end of June.

Pretty sure the mare we bought last year did not take, unless

she just likes flirting.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Mar 17, 2009)

We were expecting 10 total but we just sold two bred mares last week so we're down to 8 foals this year.

We just had our first '09 foal by our stallion Bonus (also his first foals) and we're hoping his next 3 foals are as nice as this one - or even better as the next three mares are much better! Bonus is a tiny grandson of both Buckeroo and L&D Scout.

Then we purchased two bred mares last fall - one bred to Triple Ks Double Your Destiny and one bred to a "Woody" son. Both of these should be dilute foals - can't wait!

We had 4 pregnant "R"-only mares but just sold two of them last week and they are already in their new home (I'm somewhat relieved to lessen the load as they were maiden mares).

Colts will definitely be offered for sale - will have to decide on fillies though LOL Last year we kept all 4 fillies to add to our program. I know hubby wants to see something move for sure! LOL

Spring is always an exciting time - wishing everyone a successful foaling season.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 17, 2009)

This question isn't meant to offend anyone, but for those of you breeding 10, 11...22(!) mares.. what do you plan to do with all the foals?


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2009)

Elsa said:


> This question isn't meant to offend anyone, but for those of you breeding 10, 11...22(!) mares.. what do you plan to do with all the foals?


Not to offend you, but probably the same thing that many of those breeding 3, 4... 6 plan to do with the foals





I don't understand an issue with the number as many who are breeding "larger" numbers are able to keep them until good homes are found and there are some top notch breeders out there who can breed in those numbers as there's a demand for what they put out there. There are plenty of people breeding 2-3 a year who don't do right by their horses nor make marketable breeding elections, so it's not really "fair" to try and take a shot at those who maybe are able to do it right and on larger scale.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 17, 2009)

To get back to the topic





At this point I'm technically down to .5 foals due that are mine this year.



Lil Hills Summer Love (owned by our boarder) is bred to Spirit for a July foal so that one's not ours. Then Junie, the Roan Ranger daughter I purchased from Lucky Hart, is bred to their stallion Little Kings Buckeroo God, but that foal isn't ours either! Finally, we co-own Toffee, a Call Me Sir daughter and she is in foal to Little Kings Little Buckeroo and THAT foal will be 1/2 ours!



No other foals still due in 2009 for us.

Now back to Jill's comment...I couldn't agree more! Great response Jill.


----------



## victoria (Mar 18, 2009)

For the first time in 11 years NONE!!! unless I buy a mare infoal to an outside stallion OH! over winter....


----------

